# How can I help this poor bird?



## Gonzo (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi,

over the past couple of weeks I have noticed that one of pigeons that visit my apartment had its feet tied together with string. At the time the pigeon seemed to be functioning ok, it walked without a limp and behaved just like its flock mates. However with each passing day its conditioned began to worsen at a fairly rapid rate, after a week it had a noticeable limp and constantly remained in a squatting position. Over the past couple days things have gotten more grim, it normally just sits on the floor with its feathers all ruffled up dozing in and out of sleep. I I also noticed that its left foot has swelled up considerably over the past few days and it limps so bad that a couple of steps are a tremendous struggle.

Seeing this poor bird suffer everyday is heartbreaking, I want to help to ease its pain but I have no idea how to do this. I would like to try and capture and treat it ,but it flies away whenever anyone gets remotely close , I am fearful that this bird will not survive if I don't intervene. Anyone have any suggestions on what I could do? I am willing to try anything at this point, thanks for reading.

In case it might help I have a few pictures of the bird and its injury.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Gonzo,




Yahhhhh...


Well, as you know, there are two components to this -



1) Catching him safely, ( and witin that, calming him so he is not thrashing or injuring his Wings for being held or constrained...)


2 ) Removing the ligament/thread/string...( while managing him safely ).



Looks kinds of like 'dental floss' from here.


Anyway, if he or the other ferals he is with would still graze with you crouched down where the Seeds are right in front of your hands,you kneeling down, arsout on the ground, Seeds betwen where your arms and hands are...and if you are patient, and if you do NOT "think" about catching him...

You can s-l-o-w-l-y work your hands around those other Birds who are shoulder to shoulder with him, ( they have to benext to him or he will see what you are up to! ) and, from his sides and behind then, grasp him with no struggle or flight...


This might take practice.


That is what I do to catch these.


Or, a Cardboard Box held up with a Stick, with a String tied to the Stick, with Seeds thinly leading to the underside area, with more there under the Box...


Anyway...


If you can safely catch him, cover his Head instandly with a cupped palm so he can not see. This will help for him not to struggle as much.


Have some help, someone who can hold him vertically, do this in a Bathroom with the Door closed.


I use fine long-point Cuticle Scissors, and, long slender fine Tweezers.

First link shows these Tools among the images...


One has to snip and un-wind, unwinding in the right direction for how the filiment is on the Toes and Wrist and so on.


Once all of it is out, liberally work in 'Neosporin' into his Toes and Feet and Wrists.


If his Thumbs are fine as they are, he ought to be fine to release right then.

If his Thumbs have been held under and are stiffly staying that way, he should have a diorthotic 'shoe', or, succession of Shoes, which one easily makes out of any handy corrugated Cardboard, and tapes on...and the correction for the Thumbs to be retruned to their right position, will take a week or ten days, during which time he would have to be in a Cage.


If this needs to be done, I will run you through it once you are ready.

When getting the thread off, be sure you do not let any pressure of his being held, occur on his Crop...and, keep his Head covered lightly with your assitants cupped Palm or a small light Cloth.

And be sure he does not over-heat or start panting while being held and while you are working on the thread.


Keep him ( have your assistant keep him ) vertical, head "up" of course.



Some images here -

( This first link, the images show him with the Thread already off, but recreate some of the holding method which a single person can do. Having an assistent is better for the first timer however...)


(This Pigeon in the first images did get the Diorthotic 'Shoes' and we got his Thumbs back and working just fine, so he had a good strong 'perching grip' and he was released then. I just forgot to make any images of the 'shoes' )

http://good-times.webshots.com/album/548827625dbNzVH


http://good-times.webshots.com/album/468669808EgjJHs


Good luck..!


Phil
l v


----------



## Noisy_minor (Jun 20, 2008)

poor little bugger. if it helps i caught an ibis once that had fishing line around its leg by using a chicken wire cage about 1 metres high and about 1.5 metres deep with one end closed sort of like a tunnel. put heaps of food in it and sat and waited when he was happily eating the food and not paying attention to me i ran towards the open end and blocked it off. dont know if this would work with a pigeon but you gotta grap em quick so they dont freek and hurt em selves. 

good luck


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Gonzo, welcome to the forum and many thanks for your concern over this pigeon. 

Phil mentioned the cardboard trap and it really works! This link will show pictures and describe it in more detail.

http://www.racingbirds.com/ptrap.html

It may require some patience on your part but if it works, you can possibly save his feet.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Here's the pic resized so we can see the damage. Sad. Definitely needs to be captured.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Thank you for trying to help this pigeon. He can be good as new again if you can get that string off. My first pigeon is named Gonzo, love that name.  Just do your best to catch him and check back once you have. Good luck!


----------

